# Star Wars 7: Ab dem 28. April auf Blu-ray & DVD (Update)



## CarolaHo (3. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars 7: Ab dem 28. April auf Blu-ray & DVD (Update)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars 7: Ab dem 28. April auf Blu-ray & DVD (Update)


----------



## Emke (3. März 2016)

Oh fein, dann noch 1 1/2 Monate bis ich ihn auch gucken werde


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2016)

Schon lange vorbestellt. 
Heute schon frisch im Briefkasten: Der neue Bond* Spectre*. Wird ein gutes Heimkino-Wochenende.


----------



## WhiteBunny (22. März 2016)

Ich kauf mir den erst, wenn alle draußen sind


----------

